# Oophaga pumilio "Nancy"



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

One week ago I bought 4 Oophaga pumilio "Nancy" (1,3).

They are not shy and can observe then all the time.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Beautiful frogs and pictures. You should name one Nancy.


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

sweet pumilio


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet frogs!! best of luck.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I have one lone solarte that I'm waiting on to mature a bit more before I put it in its main tank...yours look great!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice frogs
I don't see them all that often...
They cost a pretty penny I imagine? Haha


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah really nice frogs, can you post a full tank shot?


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

full tank shot


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome, what size is it? Just watch for aggression with the pumilio


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

Dimensions
48x35x70 cm


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet, i thought you had some ukarii in there?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

What type of brom is that in the second pic on the first page?

Antone.....? lol


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

MaxB22 said:


> What type of brom is that in the second pic on the first page?


Vriesea red chustnet


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Sweet viv! Love the frogs also!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Bojan said:


> Vriesea red chustnet


It looks great! I'll have to put it on my list to look out for.


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

Maybe its just me, but seeing a solid colored frog like that just makes me think they're naked. Is that weird? 

Those are gorgeous frogs and an awesome viv! Congrats! Love the belly shot too


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah that's a cool belly shot! What are you using for the backgrounds, is it Vivaria's cocos panels or tree fern?


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

I use tree fern for background.


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

Male


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Nancys are awesome and your photography really does them justice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Heyyyyyyyyyyy congratulations!


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nancys are my favorite pumilio morph.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Bojan said:


>


that is a great shot of her depositing.


----------



## BChambers (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok those frogs are tres' sweet. I think I have (yet another) dream frog


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

2 day old frog


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow you had one morph out already?


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

I have at least 4 small frogs in my vivarium.

This one is the youngest.

It is all the time in very small pool made by one leaf of Bromelia.


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I enjoyed your pumilio. I really like the tank to. Is that a small stream i see? Looks great, Do you have any more pics of the tank showing the stream?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah how does the door work?


----------



## amphitecna (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Bojan- nice setup! And congrats on the froglets! We *just* ordered a pair of Nancy's for our 80 gallon tank and are excitedly awaiting their arrival. I have a question for you- what temps are your tank at? Are you using any sort of heating in there, or just depending on the ambient temperature of the room? 

We used to live on Southern California and never had to worry about tank temperature. Ours looks OK at the moment, but with our first UK winter coming I'm starting to get a little nervous......

They are pretty frogs, no?


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

amphitecna said:


> what temps are your tank at?


24°C do 27°C during day and
21°C do 24°C, during night

That is the data from my vivarium controller (computer)

I have heating system, but it is not switched on. I set the computer to switch on heating at 19°C .


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah how does the door work?


I am very satisfied with my door design. It works great.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Bojan said:


> I am very satisfied with my door design. It works great.


Sorry I didn't ask the question correctly  I was really asking for an explanation of the way in which the door works


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

I have slide door.


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

2 small Oophaga pumilio "Nancy" on the same photo










I found five ot them until now.

Do you know for how many pumilio tadpoles can take care one female at the same time ?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Congrats on all the babies. 

I was wondering how big are the Solarte compared to other Pumilio morphs?


----------

